# Sign making Greek letters



## ZOESBOY (Mar 21, 2010)

Can someone help me with locating sign letter templates for 
Greek letters?
Thank you


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bruce

I don't think you will find any but you can make your own with a scroll saw.

http://www.ibiblio.org/koine/greek/lessons/drawgreek.gif

========



ZOESBOY said:


> Can someone help me with locating sign letter templates for
> Greek letters?
> Thank you


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Locate a greek font you like and your PC can print out the letters any size you want. These can them be glued to MDF and cut with a scroll saw.


----------



## MarcoBernardini (Jan 26, 2010)

Greek letters are available in the most of Unicode fonts: you can find them using the "character map" utility (or "font book" on a Mac).
A long list of unicode fonts can be found on Wikipedia:
Unicode typeface - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------

